# It's bright tonight



## BelleBottoms (Jan 28, 2018)

Is anyone sleeping under this bright half moon tonight?
Years ago, I pulled into The Black Canyon of the Gunnison in Colorado. It's a National Park complete with ranger stations, campgrounds, and an exhibit center. I think it was early October, and because snow always closed the roads, the park was preparing to shut down for the Winter. There was one camping loop still open, so I took a spot - the only other person I saw all night was a guy emptying trash cans.
After settling in I cooked up some instant garlic mashed potatoes - my stomach hurt and I was hopeful that some food would help. It didn't. I crawled into my back-of-the-truck bedroom and got as close as possible to a fetal position as you can inside a sleeping bag. Between worsening stomach pain and the low temps (over 7000 ft elev there), it was a very uncomfortable evening.
Eventually whatever was making me moan in pain for hours worked it's way to the end of the line. I was going to need a toilet. I feared squatting would result in a mess I wouldn't be able to clean up. As I was pulling on shoes the need to go suddenly became urgent - there was no time for a coat or flashlight. I barely noticed anything as I ran in untied shoes to the outhouse.
Walking back was a different story. There was a full moon and the whole world was lit up silver against deep blue and teal shadows. A deer watched me pass while munching leaves off a shrub. I made the short trip back and forth about once an hour, lingering on each return to marvel the moonlit forest despite the cold.
It's a scenario that repeats itself often: I begrudgingly leave a cozy shelter and moments later am so dazzled by nature that I forget my hurry to return. A sky brimming with stars, an unexpected snowfall, an aurora... they stop me in my tracks, force me to reevaluate priorities.


----------



## creature (Feb 6, 2018)

Ah, my Belle..

i don't know which moons are different from others, but..

yours are yours..

& may they be forever...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice. More than once I've been comfortable in my bag, in the cold and had to shimmy out, or in rain or snow to go hang on a tree for a bowel movement. I spend every night under the sky, and nylon, so see every moon phase, if it isn't foul weather of course.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Feb 11, 2018)

Very well written and I enjoyed reading it. I complete get and understand the experience. I often spend my nights gazing at the stars and at the moon when it is out, unless I am camped out next to a building or structure. It is the little things like this that are missing while traveling. Keep on keeping on.


----------

